# Redfish In A Barrel on Big Winds



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop*

*Back Lakes *
Big winds have had us penned down in the back lakes focusing on Redfish on decending water levels as the winds switched to the West ahead of the low pressure coming out of La. Blistering action over mud/grass in deeper swales in the back lakes surpassed guest expectations on Airboat and Bayboat trips of late. Thursday was a mess as the winds snapped overnight catching some of the guides still hoping for a look at Trout, but those making the switch to Redfish had the best luck. By Friday we were "fully engaged" in Redfish pursuits with memorable results.

*Lodge News*

*"Sticking" With Artificial's*
Castaway Lodge is proud to welcome *Capt. Nathan Beabout *and his specialized approach dedicated to teaching the art of fishing with artificial lures. Since 2007, Capt. Nathan Beabout has been guiding anglers on the Middle Texas Coast. We're excited to introduce guests dedicated to taking their game to the next level focusing on deceiving fish with artificial lures or just fine tuning their approach and learning new techniques for home waters. Want to spend the day sight casting? Let Nathan put you in the middle of the action targeting fish from his custom casting tower aboard is Majek Illusion. That's sure to get the blood pumping! For more information on Nathan and what you can expect on a wade fishing expedition check him out HERE.

*WE LOVE HEARING FROM OUR GUESTS*

*Guests of the Hill Country Safari Club had this to say*: "_I would just like to say that we had an absolutely fantastic time there at the Lodge. The accommodations, food, location and boats were all top notch but I would have to say that the night time flounder gigging with Capt. Donnie was a blast. Cant wait to go back and do it all over again"._

_Tommy Fogle_

*Guests of Omar P. had this to say*: "_this was one of the best fishing experiences in years. The service at the lodge is exceptional and Capt. James is a great guide and teacher. A+. Will be back again this year_."

_Omar P._

*Guests of LA Train had this to say*: "_We all had a great time_".

Check dates and inquire at *CALENDAR*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge
*
*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pictures, Grand Opening Reminder August 26th. Open House Noon to 3pm; Dinner at 7PM; DJ & Horseshoes 8PM -11PM


----------

